# Willie Nelson ordered to sing judge's favourite song in court to avoid jail



## FruityBud (Mar 28, 2011)

Singer-songwriter and marijuana enthusiast Willie Nelson could have faced a lengthy jail term after he was arrested for possession in November.

But perhaps the Texas prosecutor has been smoking some of Willies special cigarettes, because he has agreed to let the 77-year-old legend avoid prison but only if he gives the court a song.

Hudspeth County Attorney Kit Bramblett said: Im gonna let him plead, pay a small fine and hes gotta sing Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain with his guitar right there in the courtroom.

He added: You bet youre a** I aint gonna be mean to Willie Nelson.

Nelson was arrested in November his tour bus was crossing the Mexican border into Hudspeth County, Texas on its way to Los Angeles when officers smelled cannabis coming from inside.

The bus was searched and six ounces was discovered, which Nelson said was his.

He posted a $2,500 bail and the bus was allowed to go on its way.

Nelson is a keen advocate of legalising the drug and is co-chair of the advisory board of the National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws.

Local laws say that anything below three ounces is considered a misdemeanour, which Bramblett usually pushes for a fine and court costs, which are paid through the mail.

When Nelsons papers came to County Judge Becky Walkers desk, she told Bramblett to call the singer to her court, which he promptly did.

Although initially stopped with 6 ounces, with packaging removed the weight was less than three.

Bramblett, who prosecutes between 10 and 12 marijuana possession cases a month joked:  Between me and the sheriff, we threw out enough of it or smoked enough so that theres only three ounces, which is within my jurisdiction.

It is understood the singer will agree to the demand when his tour is next in town.

It is not the first time the singer has been arrested for drug possession.

In January of this year, six of Nelson's band and crew members were stopped in North Carolina for allegedly possessing moonshine and cannabis in a vehicle they travelling in. They were issued with citations.

And back in 2006 Louisiana authorities searched Nelson's tour bus and found about a pound-and-a-half of marijuana and magic mushrooms.

'Its a matter of time, a matter of education, a matter of people finding out what cannabis, marijuana is for, why it grows out of the ground and why its prescribed as one of the greatest stress medicines on the planet,'  he said during an interview in 2008.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6gbo36q*


----------



## Mutt (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh that's a bunch of crap right there!!!!
If that would have been any of us, our a$$'s would have been handed to us. 
That judge should be dis-barred. I don't care if the law is wrong, it's about equality.
I will say willie will do more good out then in as far as the movement. This judge is way out of line is all I am saying.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll bet hookers get off scott free with a skills demo.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 28, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Oh that's a bunch of crap right there!!!!
> If that would have been any of us, our a$$'s would have been handed to us.
> That judge should be dis-barred. I don't care if the law is wrong, it's about equality.
> I will say willie will do more good out then in as far as the movement. This judge is way out of line is all I am saying.


 
I understand where you're coming from Mutt, and in a perfect society, I'd agree with you. However, the USA certainly isn't a "perfect society" or anything even close to it.

The law in the USA is applied in accordance with special rules to those with popularity, power, and position. It is now and always has been.

A judge in court once told my father, and I'll quote exactly; "This is a court of law, not a court of justice".

You want fair, equality and justice for all, you have to first buy a book of fairy tales. You'll find those attributes within that book. You're never going to find them in real life and especially not in a USA court of law.

<Stoney climbs back off his little soap box and laughs insanely>


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 28, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I'll bet hookers get off scott free with a skills demo.


Yeah, and they even leave a little gift behind that won't ever go away! For no extra charge!

No thanks. I have enough problems...hehehe


----------



## The New Girl (Mar 28, 2011)

Although initially stopped with 6 ounces, with packaging removed the weight was less than three.

Bramblett, who prosecutes between 10 and 12 marijuana possession cases a month joked: &#8216;Between me and the sheriff, we threw out enough of it or smoked enough so that there&#8217;s only three ounces, which is within my jurisdiction.&#8217;


Right or wrong I like his style


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 28, 2011)

If it were me id be sittin in jail... wouldnt of even been able to post bail man shoot.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry I wish I could be irritated. I am glad for Willy. He is after all Willy. If it was Lindsay I would cry foul. Double standard? yes.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 28, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Sorry I wish I could be irritated. I am glad for Willy. He is after all Willy. If it was Lindsay I would cry foul. Double standard? yes.


 
Don't feel bad Rosey! I have a different standard for each of 6,882,000,000 people here on earth.

Then there's Art and Ozzy on that other planet...hehe :hubba:


----------



## roadapple (Mar 28, 2011)

More power to Willie............Tho if that were I, they would have put me soooo far in the hole, would have to feed me with a slingshot.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 28, 2011)

stoneybud said:
			
		

> You want fair, equality and justice for all, you have to first buy a  book of fairy tales. You'll find those attributes within that book.


doesn't mean I just have to eat the crap sandwich quietly :rant: :rofl:
I'll sing em a song...the title i can't post but the initials of the song I will. "F" and a "Y"


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 28, 2011)

he should sing them this one.


hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJXjt5D4zY


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2011)

That's a fun one, thanks for posting dman.


----------



## plethoraofmoose (Mar 29, 2011)

Funny this should come up.  I just got a new bong about a week ago.  Glass on glass ice with a 4 tree perc.  Smokes so cool, I named it Chilly Nelson.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 29, 2011)

plethoraofmoose said:
			
		

> Funny this should come up.  I just got a new bong about a week ago.  Glass on glass ice with a 4 tree perc.  Smokes so cool, I named it Chilly Nelson.


Hahahahaha thats a good name for a bong man, nice.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2011)

Can I serve on the jury?  

The dude is 77.  

And he's hurting no one.

I'm kinda partial to redheads.


----------



## Alistair (Mar 30, 2011)

What kind of weed does Willie smoke?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 30, 2011)

His own strain. 



> Willie Nelson is an F1 hybrid between Vietnamese and Highland Nepalese.  This was bred specifically for the man it's named after, a good ol boy  who likes old school sativas, so we combined the best of old school and  new school to create Willie Nelson. You'll be singing along to an old  Willie song in about 10 weeks. Finishes quick outdoors for a strong  sativa, and has good mold resistance. Good yield, sweet and sour taste,  extra cerebral in effect.


----------



## Hick (Mar 30, 2011)

Alistair said:
			
		

> What kind of weed does Willie smoke?



hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDQANmQO2g0


----------



## Roddy (Mar 30, 2011)

I met ol' Willie back in something like '92 or so, we own a golf course in our little burg and he was playing at the county fair just a few miles away. I guess the local country clubs turned him away when he showed in shorts and no-collar shirt, we haven't a dress code and were happy to have him there ALL DAY!!

Great guy, but he never did share....


----------



## Mutt (Mar 30, 2011)

If willie's bus just broke down in front of my drive way...i would tow the bus in undercover let him make his calls. In the mean time I would grab that special mixed jar that's been cured proper for a year. Whil i got the coals fire up and dry rub the pork ribs and got the true SC mustard base sauce sloow cookin in.
Take a breather...toke some of my HGB. do a shot or two of good corn mash. then get right stuffed and shoot crap 12ga 38, 270 300 win mag, just blow the fart of some beer cans . that would be my willie night. I would be nice enough to drag out my special sativa for that dude.
:48:
and don't sing me a song...we're listenin to your playlist tonite LOL


----------

